# Android Problem bei eingehenden Anruf



## country (28. Dezember 2018)

Hallo zusammen

Seit einem Monat habe ich ein Xiaomi Mi A2 Lite mit Android One. Wenn mich jemand anruft klingelt das Handy nur, aber es gibt keine möglichkeit den Anruf engegen zu nehmen. Wenn das Display aus ist bleibt es auch aus und wenn das Display an und entsperrt ist, gibt es keine visuelle veränderrung, also es kommt keine möglichkeit bzw. Schaltfläche den anruf anzunehmen. 
Laut googlesuche wird oft der näherungssensor vermutet. Ich verwende aber keine Displayfolie und den Sensor habe ich mit einer App auch schon getestet. Alle App-Einstellungen sind schon zurückgesetzt. Kein Erfolg. Ausgehende Anrufe sind problemlos möglich. Eingehende Anrufe über WhatsApp und FritzApp Fon (Smartphone verbindet sich mit dem Router und wird als Festnetztelefon verwendet) sind auch problemlos.

Kennt sich jemand damit aus?


----------



## wuselsurfer (28. Dezember 2018)

country schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> 
> Seit einem Monat habe ich ein Xiaomi Mi A2 Lite mit Android One.


 Ab zum Händler damit.


----------



## fipS09 (28. Dezember 2018)

Was bedeutet alle App Einstellungen schon zurückgesetzt? Im Zweifelsfall Mal Werksreset machen.


----------



## country (28. Dezember 2018)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Ab zum Händler damit.



Widerrufszeit ist aber schon vorbei. Wäre also ein Garantiefall.



fipS09 schrieb:


> Was bedeutet alle App Einstellungen schon zurückgesetzt? Im Zweifelsfall Mal Werksreset machen.



Damit werden Zugriffsbeschränkungen, Standard-Apps, deaktivierte Apps, etc. auf Werkseinstellung gesetzt. Also auch Benachrichtigungspunkte und so.

Werksreset würde ich machen bevor ich das Gerät weg schicke, aber das macht immer massig Arbeit alles wieder einzustellen und backups zu erstellen.


----------



## Threshold (28. Dezember 2018)

country schrieb:


> Werksreset würde ich machen bevor ich das Gerät weg schicke, aber das macht immer massig Arbeit alles wieder einzustellen und backups zu erstellen.



Würde ich mal machen. Ansonsten reklamieren.


----------



## country (29. Dezember 2018)

Nach einem komplett reset funktioniert es jetzt. 

Habe da immer einen großen Bogen drum gemacht weil das so viel Arbeit macht. Dachte ich. Dank Google drive etc. kann man alles automatisch wiederherstellen lassen. Die Systemeinstellungen habe ich aber nicht mit geladen, nicht das man sich den alten Fehler wieder rein holt. Selbst die position der Apps auf dem Startbildschirm speichert der sich. Alles wie vorher. Ist mein erstes Anroid 
Das google und co so viel speichern ist sicher nicht immer schön, aber praktisch ist das schon wenn man es braucht.

Danke für die Ratschläge


----------



## Threshold (29. Dezember 2018)

Die Daten werden ja für dich gespeichert und nicht für andere.
Bei Apple funktioniert das ja nicht anders.


----------



## country (29. Dezember 2018)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die Daten werden ja für dich gespeichert und nicht für andere.
> Bei Apple funktioniert das ja nicht anders.



Hatte vorher Windows Phone. Da musste man Einstellungen manuell Exportieren. Bin mir aber auch nicht ganz sicher. So groß war das Menü nicht und habe es daher nie gemacht. Viel mit Sicherrung ging über Onedrive. Dann hat man 2 PCs und ein Handy auf denen die selben Daten sind. Von Fotos, Musik, Notizen etc. Google hat aber meine ich keinen Clienten mit dem alles lokal und in der Cloud gespeichert wird. Finde ich doof.



Gehört nicht direkt zum Thema, aber auf der Startseite mit den Apps hat man unten 5 Icons die immer da sind, egal ob man nach links oder rechts wischt. Bekommt man die 5 unten weg? Also eine durchgängige seite. Hatte nur eine Anleitung für Samsung gefunden, aber Android One ist anders.


----------



## Threshold (29. Dezember 2018)

Über Google Drive wird ja auch alles gesichert. Cloud eben.


----------

